# DRIVER SUPPORT - PB Argo C2



## Aeandir (Aug 28, 2011)

Hya all,

I was wondering if anyone out there could help me finding the drivers for the Packard Bell Argo C2. Specifically the graphics.

According to a lot of other forums i should try the MZ36 drivers. Done that, won't work. Link's included anyway: ftp://ftp.download.packardbell.com/NOTEBOOK/EasyNote MZ36 series/Driver/Vista/

The installation of the vid-driver was succesfull though, but alas. no avail. It does not work. Still a generic driver.

Now, having run out of inspiration after several days of hassling, i gave up, and turn to you guys.

Gods, please help me!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried Windows Update?

There are no Windows 7 drivers released from the manufacture or AMD/ATI either

The Vista driver usually work.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I don't know whether you have 32 bit or 64 bit so go here and choose notebook graphics and Ati Radeon 200 or 2xxx mobility and let's see if Amd drivers work. Looks like video card is ATi mobility 200.
AMD.com | Support & Downloads


----------



## Aeandir (Aug 28, 2011)

I have tried Windows update yeah. Also tried to let the Notebook look for the driver on it's own. No luck with that.

Vista drivers, 32 bit aren't working. Tried the drivers that i could find on Packard Bell, after a ******** of searching, and the drivers from ATI itself. No luck again.

The system is 32 bit BTW.


----------

